# Does this sound like an onset of hyperthyroidism



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

Apologize for asking many questions, I'm just trying to figure this out, since my GP is pretty much useless and has no clue about thyroid, endo that I was visiting is also no good, totally ignored my symptoms and once she saw my fT4 went down from 'one' blood test, she said I'm fine and that no further testing is needed (in other words: bye)

So far I figured that I may have antibodies since the results don't make sense (high fT4 and normal TSH, it should be low) and the next question I have is regarding the onset of this \\trouble\\

I have never had any thyroid related problems in the past, although I have 4 relatives with hyperthyroidism. It began rather suddenly when one night I noticed my heart was racing and I felt sick and nauseous and had to go to the bathroom several times throughout the night... been like two months since that and I feel better but the heart racing is still present, although more slow (initially it was 130 bpm now 90-100 bpm)

Was this a thyroid storm? Is thyroid like capable of throwing up much hormones at once like this? you see the question.

Thanks.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

If I had to think about the first symptom that I noticed, it would be the racing heart at night. I did not experience any nausea. Another early symptom was sweating profusely even without exertion. We are all different and thyroid disease has all kinds of symptoms. Not everyone experiences the same things. I think this is one reason getting a diagnosis is very difficult.

One of my medical providers apologized because I was his first case of Graves disease and he had to consult his text book among other things. I appreciated his honesty and diligence. He was apologizing for his excitement. I didn't care that I was a Guinea pig, so to speak, it was nice to finally have a diagnosis.

As far as your question about a thyroid storm, I cannot answer that. I had one and was not cognizant for days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You have had RAIU (radioactive uptake), correct?


----------



## HowOldIsTheEarth (Nov 3, 2015)

Andros said:


> You have had RAIU (radioactive uptake), correct?


No I didn't have RAIU, surgery or medicine -- because my doctors have not diagnosed me with hyperthyroidism, even though I have the symptoms and the fT4 is above the upper range.


----------

